# Gestaltung eienr Präsentation von Martin Luther King



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich muß nächste Woche  ein referta über Martin Luther King halten und will azu noch eine Präsentation für de nBeamer machen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Stil in welchem ich diese Gestalten soll. Also MLK hatt so zwischen 1940 und 1970 seine stärkste zeit gehabt nur wie soll ich da gestalterisch drauf eingehen? Oder würdet Ihr da garnicht drauf eingehen? Weil ich hab halt keinen Bock mehr auf das was man immer macht, vorallem wenn keine Zeit mehr ist. Also so Linie oben und unten und dann halt Typo drauf. 

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand mal son schups gegben könnte.

Gruß


----------

